# What Did You Get?



## Trebor (Dec 25, 2009)

merry christmas, guys.

so, what did you get? 






the baton is an inside joke since I twirl everything. xD


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2009)

8 - Magpul 30rd AR-15 magazines... for the zombie hordes.
Maglite 3 cell LED flashlight
Shun Ken Onion Chef's knife


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2009)

All I got was a paid day off from work...

I shouldn't complain though...it could have been an unpaid day


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2009)

Some after shave from my daughter, a sweater and diary (unexpected) off a mate, and two model kits from myself. Oh, and a suspected stress fracture of the right ankle!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Sick as hell. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm in the same boat with Dave. But I'm thankful for another day and my family and Terry, you better nurse that ankle but keep it moving.


----------



## Trebor (Dec 25, 2009)

let's just hope it doesn't keep you from doing your models, Terry!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> All I got was a paid day off from work...
> 
> I shouldn't complain though...it could have been an unpaid day



I enjoyed the same and I'll drink to that!




Dang Terry, you guys must celebrate Christmas hardcore if you fractured your ankle!


----------



## Soren (Dec 25, 2009)

Some nice new leather gloves, grey sweater, Stetson cowbow hat (Me lady apparently got tired of me always stopping to try one on when'ever we walked through the big city mall ), a highly praised book on the monster Heinrich Himmler, some aftershave and some warm socks. That's it.

Oh and a truly delicious Christmas dinner and time with the family. Excellent.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 25, 2009)

Absolutely nothing from anyone in my wife's family, except for an Amazon.com giftcard from her brother and his wife. Apparently, I don't exist anymore.

From my wife, I got these little reminders that she loves me:


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2009)

Bacon Salt!! Have you tried a Bloody Mary with it? They have Bacon Vodka too. Never tried any of it, but it fricken bacon, man.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2009)

Bacon Vodka???


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2009)

A fantastic book about Scotland and a bottle of Smirnoff from two of my friends!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2009)

...Oh and not getting gifts when you are over 25? C'mon dude. Suck it up.

And regarding your P-38 plan view. Hell YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's frickin' awesome. And if your wife lets you hang that bad boy up you owe her a "favor".


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice print RA !


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2009)

lol RA, do you actually want anything from the in-laws?

I know anything I would have gotten from the (ex) in-laws woulda been booby-trapped or poisoned! 

Serious score on the P-38 blueprint, though...I've been thinking of ordering one of the Me262.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 25, 2009)

GG, I've got the 262 (its frikkin beautiful!) and the F4U. When I ordered mine, they were having a special where if the order total was $50 or more, shipping was free. The price for two was less than $50....the price for three came out, with free shipping, to be about $5 more than buying two and paying shipping. So I got these three. She went to Aaron Brothers to have it framed, though, since its an odd-sized print (we looked at Hobby Lobby for frames, they don't make generic frames in those dimensions), so it cost about $300 to get framed. Very nicely done, though! 

She got the Barnes-n-Nobels "Nook" for Christmas.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2009)

Sweet!

I may just have to go and order the 262 anyway!


----------



## javlin (Dec 25, 2009)

Me and the Wife opted out of exchanging gifts this year,now the boy came out OK.I did have a housefull for dinner 12 all together that went very smooth and well,so that made it Christmas.The Wife and I have decided though we may splurge come Janurary maybe.The print is right RA but man I love to have a Robert Taylor for the shop.Cheers Kevin


----------



## Amsel (Dec 25, 2009)

The Voyager is basically an LED flashlight, a shortwave/AM/FM receiver, a NOAA Weather Alert Radio, a solar panel, a cell phone/MP3 Player charger and a weapon if you throw it really hard at someone all rolled into one.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a set of 3 tin-foil hats, customized with GPS and a cup holder to put my mayonaisse!!! Kewll!!!

Got some Philly Eagles shirts, hat and a couple DVDs including "Inglorious Basterds". My actual gift will come in June....at Reading....with warbirds.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/year-skiing-modeling-22402.html

There's my sh!t.


----------



## Amsel (Dec 25, 2009)

Njaco said:


> *I got a set of 3 tin-foil hats*, customized with GPS and a cup holder to put my mayonaisse!!! Kewll!!!
> 
> Got some Philly Eagles shirts, hat and a couple DVDs including "*Inglorious Basterds*". My actual gift will come in June....at Reading....with warbirds.....



My dad is from a different era, but he tries to send good gifts that he thinks I might use. Especially since he knows my family went without power and water for 2 and a half weeks during Ike, and I spend alot of time in disaster areas due to my line of work. 

Like Brad Pitt much?


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 25, 2009)

That Voyager radio really looks cool; I need to check that out. 
Since my birthday is the day before, the wife let me roll all my presents into one for Christmas and I got this great set of Time/Life Aviation Memoir books from 1991 called "Wings Of War". Well, almost the whole set (24/27), but they're in great shape, beautiful hardbacks where the text/pictures are facsimile reproductions of the original published memoirs. Some of the books are: "Samurai" by Sakai/Caidin, "Fighter Over Finland" by Luukanen, "I Flew For The Fuhrer" by Knoke, "Phantom Over Vietnam" by Trotti, "Flight To Arras" by Siant-Exupery....
I am really excited about these books. 
Having 4 different meals with friends and my family over the last 3 days on top of these books has spoiled me.
Derek


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2009)

Amsel said:


> My dad is from a different era, but he tries to send good gifts that he thinks I might use. Especially since he knows my family went without power and water for 2 and a half weeks during Ike, and I spend alot of time in disaster areas due to my line of work.
> 
> Like Brad Pitt much?



Actually can't stand him but love Tarantino. The movie was ok but it was classic Quentin with the basement bar scene! Everything else, he got lazy with.

On with everyone's gift lists!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/year-skiing-modeling-22402.html
> 
> There's my sh!t.




There's your "****"? Really? Looks like some nice stuff, B. But "****" it is not.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 25, 2009)

hehe sorry it's been a long day with my 2,3,4,5 (X2) year old cousins.... and then ofcourse the 10, 14,16,and 17 year old..

My dad had 7 sibilings


----------



## Amsel (Dec 25, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Actually can't stand him but love Tarantino. The movie was ok but it was classic Quentin with the basement bar scene! Everything else, he got lazy with.
> 
> On with everyone's gift lists!


Well I hope he doesn't read your smarmy comment about the gift he gave me, because then I'd have to hate you.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice gifts, guys! 
I really like the blueprint, and the magnifying glass/lamp. 

Here's my list of christmas loot:
A pair of brand new jeans - I desperately needed that, as I'm terrible at shopping clothes. I HATE that! 
A nice pair of new black plain low-heeled shoes. I hate shopping that too, so the shoes were more than welcome. 
Rechargeable batteries for one of my cameras - the Konica Minolta. Badly needed too, as I've worn out three good sets so far. 
A set of fresh dish towels - needed too, as the ones I have has reached the stage where there's a risk of poking your fingers through, every time you use them. 
I also got three dvd's:
"The history of Denmark 1946-1949", "The history of Denmark 1943-1945", and a movie, "Die Fälscher - IMDB link".
And finally I got a box of chocolates, and I won the Almond Gift: Two out of three boxes of chocolate. *hiccup* 

Almond gift: It's a family game/christmas tradition we've got here in DK, dunno if that tradition exists in other countries as well: 
We get rice desert after the christmas dinner, and a whole blanched almond is put in the desert, which is then stirred and served. 
The person who finds the almond gets a small gift. We had three almonds and three *burp*...sry...gifts. Phew.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 25, 2009)

I got Il-2 Sturmovik : Birds of Prey for my Xbox 360, a new digital camera, a new electric razor... Lots of money and gift cards..

And best of all, a sweet 1:48 diecast replica of a F-22 Raptor


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 25, 2009)

I got some $$$, which is always nice, from my dad.

The wife hooked me up. 4 Perry Ellis shirts, 2 Perry Ellis slacks, 1 Daniel Cremioux shirt, 2 warbird wall calendars, 1 warbird desk calendar, a remote control helicopter, and quite a few other things. I think she likes me!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Almond gift: It's a family game/christmas tradition we've got here in DK, dunno if that tradition exists in other countries as well:
> We get rice desert after the christmas dinner, and a whole blanched almond is put in the desert, which is then stirred and served.
> The person who finds the almond gets a small gift. We had three almonds and three *burp*...sry...gifts. Phew.



Yup, we called it Christmas Pudding (not sure if that's what it really was called). My dad's familly came from Norway and they brought the tradition over with them.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 25, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Yup, we called it Christmas Pudding (not sure if that's what it really was called). My dad's familly came from Norway and they brought the tradition over with them.



Cool! 
Do you put an almond in it as well? *curious*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 26, 2009)

Neat!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 26, 2009)

Pair of Checker slip on volleys to replace my worn out pair. Always wearing those with my hot rod tees.

CD Cabinet for my exponentially growing CD collection. DVD, cologne, few chocolates and some cash.

Quite satisfied,

Cheers.


----------



## conkerking (Dec 26, 2009)

Couple of nice Battle of Britain themed books, some Spitfire cufflinks  and a great deal of pleasure from seeing the kids enjoying thir presents, that's all the gift I need.

Oh, and probably an extra inch on the wasitline...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 26, 2009)

conkerking: Let it be a comfort that you're not the only person suffering from a wee bit of extra weight every christmas. 
*pats CK gently on the back*


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Me and the wife do not exchange gifts at Christmas-time. My kids are out of state with their own families. We're
lucky if we get a card. However, I'm told there is a package on it's way from Poland...

This year we didn't even put up a tree.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2009)

Got some $$$ from my parents, to get the book, The Milwaukee Road's Western Extension. The book The Electric Way Across the Mountains, is one that I plan to get myself for birthday in January. Can you tell that I love the Milwaukee Road?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice!

Nascar, Milwaukee Road......

I'm begining to wonder if "A Swede living in Glasgow, Scotland" is in the right country.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2009)

A 1/48th Diecast F-22 Raptor!?! That must weigh a ton!


----------



## Trebor (Dec 26, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing O_O


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, errrmmm......eeeeh....cough...cough! 












Don't forget Hot Rods (proper ones), Kustoms and Rockabilly!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)

A 1/48 Diecast Raptor............ like Matt said, HEAVY


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, I got all kinds of cool stuff. I got a dinning room table, a starbucks gift card. a ink pen from my baby girl, a Drew Brees Saints Jersy, some $$$, and this cool art work. If you look closely at the face, its none other than yours truly. He took a picture of me and drew it with the pilot uniform. The Black and White one is the original, and the orange color one is taken without the flash. I think the artist did very well.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2009)

Beau, that is fricking awesome!!! I would die to have something like that!!!


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 26, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Beau, that is fricking awesome!!! I would die to have something like that!!!





Its not quite the same thing, but this guy at this E-bay link does the caricatures. You can send any picture and do any background you want. He doesnt do just birthdays, he does anything your imagination can come up with. Maybe this would intrest someone?

Custom Colored Caricature From Your Photo Birthday Gift - eBay (item 140346613989 end time Jan-15-10 02:34:31 PST)


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I picked up the Colt M4 .22LR Carbine that I bought myself for Christmas, today.


----------



## KMeyrick (Dec 27, 2009)

We started this tradition a few years ago- My daughter was old enough and Santa no longer visits- so we got family tickets to the World Series in Denver for Christmas presents. Then around Christmas, we all take about 30 bucks and buy each other gifts for our stockings- cheap stuff, gag stuff, Candy, mechanical pencils, socks, boxers, cheesy movies, things we loved when we were kids, etc.... 

It kinda stuck so each year there's been a big family thing then small stocking stuff that we all shop for so there are presents on christmas morning. 

This year our Christmas started in August with a trip to the Czech Republic for the 65th Commemorative memorial service of the battle over the white carpathian mountains. (plus an opera in Prague and a Terezin tour)

Then last weekend we all went and saw Bowfire- Holiday Strings (a cool concert with violins, fiddles. cello...etc and electric violins, bass, and cello..) and the kids got T-shirts there.

Then we got plane tickets to our cabin.

this week we'll go skiing, and probably horseback riding in the snow.

So this year in my stocking I got a thing of sweettarts, a makeup brush, the movie August Rush and some socks.

From my parents I got a sweater and a milk frother to make my own coffees. From the inlaws- $50. From my students, tons of coffee, chocolate and candles.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 27, 2009)

Got a whole heap of AC/DC merchandise; seatcovers, spirit glasses, pool cue, bean bag cover, towel. Some clothes, the usual stuff  I swear there mustn't be any more AC/DC merchandise to get!


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2009)

Nothing actually, we do not do the gift thing over Christmas, for us it is more about having the whole family together and to enjoy spending time together and eating until we want to pop. You guys got a lot of nice stuff, but what did you get the other people? lol


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2009)

I always tell my family that I do not want gifts. To me Christmas has kind of gotten out of hand, it has become a "Gimme, Gimme, Gimme..." holiday. I don't care about gifts, I just want to spend Christmas with my family. To me all that matters is the sitting around the tree or the fireplace and listening to Christmas music and just being with the family. 

Now having said that, I still always receive gifts and of course I am grateful for them. They are just not necessary. Here is what I received this year:

A three bowling ball tote bag
Hammer Black Widow Sting Bowling Ball
2 shirts
3 bottles of wine
1 bottle of Fettercairn 1824 12 year old single malt whiskey.
Some spices and salt/pepper corns.
Quite a bit of money (I wont post how much thouggh...)


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 27, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hammer Black Widow Sting Bowling Ball


Is that the version that can knock skittles over in a darkened bowling alley?


----------



## Trebor (Dec 27, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I always tell my family that I do not want gifts. To me Christmas has kind of gotten out of hand, it has become a "Gimme, Gimme, Gimme..." holiday. I don't care about gifts, I just want to spend Christmas with my family. To me all that matters is the sitting around the tree or the fireplace and listening to Christmas music and just being with the family.



y'know, for the first time in my life, that actually happened to me. when Christmas day came, all I could think about was having my coffeeand listening to christmas music whilst opening presents. buuuut, mom wanted to open presents before my coffee was done, and watch the NEWS. xP


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2009)

That Whisky Chris is the closest distillery to me (17 miles away). Toured the distillery a couple of years back and of course had a taste, was quite sweet but still nice, certainly not my favourite (I like them peaty so a Laphroaig or a Lochnagar are what I like best).

Here is what I got. A new pair of ski's (K2 Kung Fujas 2010) and a pair of ski goggles (Oakley Splice with Fire (sunny days) and Pink (cloudy/overcast/snowy) iridium lenses). So looks like just like Harrison it is going to be a lot of skiing (which I planned to do anyway). Got a week in the Alps in 4 weeks now which I cannot wait for, then see if I can get another couple in before the end of the season.

They both really are joint Birthday/Christmas presents. Also got a little bit of cash from relatives and some aftershave from my brothers.

Some pictures.

#1 - Goggles
#2 - Ski's - Topsheet
#3 - Ski's - Bases
#4 - My two sets of skis (K2 Kung Fujas and K2 Public Enemy (pretty trashed now after 3 years - Scottish skiing = rocks + I broke the bindings (warrantied) and have now slightly broke them again).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> A three bowling ball tote bag



Holy cow, that's a heck of a workout just carrying the thing, NICE!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2009)

Henk said:


> Nothing actually, we do not do the gift thing over Christmas, for us it is more about having the whole family together and to enjoy spending time together and eating until we want to pop. You guys got a lot of nice stuff, but what did you get the other people? lol



Parents (both sides) - Gift cards, a pound of coffee hand delivered every month (tradition), a painting from my son framed, socks for my mom, and some other 'stuff'

We always send gifts to all our siblings that are under 18yo.

And a few special gifts to those deserving.



GrauGeist said:


> Well, I picked up the Colt M4 .22LR Carbine that I bought myself for Christmas, today.



Now that is a nice gift!



Trebor said:


> y'know, for the first time in my life, that actually happened to me. when Christmas day came, all I could think about was having my coffeeand listening to christmas music whilst opening presents. buuuut, mom wanted to open presents before my coffee was done, and watch the NEWS. xP




That happens when you get older. When my kids are out of the house, Christmas will never be the same. Until grandkids that is.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Is that the version that can knock skittles over in a darkened bowling alley?



Heh?

Not sure what you mean...

I actually got it 2 weeks before Christmas, because I wanted to try it out in the league before it breaks for the holidays. My wife let me have it early so I could get it drilled. Great ball, has some very aggressive hook to it.



Gnomey said:


> That Whisky Chris is the closest distillery to me (17 miles away). Toured the distillery a couple of years back and of course had a taste, was quite sweet but still nice, certainly not my favourite (I like them peaty so a Laphroaig or a Lochnagar are what I like best).



I had never tried it before Christmas day. It is not a bad whiskey, I can drink it just fine. It is not my favorite either though. I prefer the more smokey whiskeys.



vikingBerserker said:


> Holy cow, that's a heck of a workout just carrying the thing, NICE!



Wheels my friend, wheels...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 27, 2009)

Not a lot of stuff. I enjoyed Christmas with my family, got some food, ski apparal, and COD: MW2. I got a friend of mine a gamestop card, and my brother picked up a gift certificate to a local restraunt for my parents.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2009)

For the kids, I went ahead and bought a "Toys-R-Us" store for them. 

Much easier in the long run.


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 27, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Heh?
> 
> Not sure what you mean...


I was alluding to the Black Widow nightfighter connection - suffice it to say it didn't work


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> I was alluding to the Black Widow nightfighter connection - suffice it to say it didn't work



Ah, it flew right over head...


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 27, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ah, it flew right over head...



Sounded like a shot in the dark anyway.


:ducks:


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 27, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Wheels my friend, wheels...


Holy bejebus what I do?  

J/k 


Wheels


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Parents (both sides) - Gift cards, a pound of coffee hand delivered every month (tradition), a painting from my son framed, socks for my mom, and some other 'stuff'
> 
> We always send gifts to all our siblings that are under 18yo.
> 
> ...




Mr. Gnomey has more time on his hands than he know what to do with. Thanks for the post consolidation my little pointy hatted friend.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> For the kids, I went ahead and bought a "Toys-R-Us" store for them.
> 
> Much easier in the long run.



 Agreed! I should have done the same. Part of the reason we moved into a bigger house was to have more room for the kids toys. Only to hear my 3 year old say he has no toys (no friggin' toys!) the day after Christmas! 

Anyway, on to the loot: Revell He 177 (w/quad tail turret) and Fw 200 Condor (I have yet to open either!) a new rain/winter jacket (desperately needed), FLR's "fallingwater" architectual Lego set (waiting for the right zen moment to build), Amazon Kindle (from in-laws), books about Columbine, Pat Tillman and TR and the "big burn" whatever that is. Also a book about about Marine Corp Aviation, Farts (yes farts...with audio) and another old aviation book. Oh and I just remembered, the Ginter book on the Coronado...nice!

However, without family it's all bunk!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Mr. Gnomey has more time on his hands than he know what to do with. Thanks for the post consolidation my little pointy hatted friend.


----------

